# Requested Range Not Satisfiable



## ccc (Sep 11, 2010)

hi

I've done fresh install of freeBSD 8.1 RELEASE.
/usr/ports is missing, so I've created and try to download ports tree using portsnap, but I'm getting this message:
	
	



```
# mkdir /usr/ports
# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Sat Sep 11 02:14:10 CEST 2010:
fetch: http://portsnap2.FreeBSD.org/s/f87afdc87e80982434a12c86adf839cb185ddb2f80ca5b81a45360a6fe4985d1.tgz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
```
I've tried:
	
	



```
# rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/*
# portsnap fetch
........................................................................
........................................................................
........................................................................
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive
tar: Retrying...
done.
Verifying snapshot integrity... gunzip: can't stat: snap/2bafbd0d8edc7a7cfa7e19833986ae4032f82006fd0d65cba9c4a75b432b5c8e: No such file or directory
snapshot corrupt.
```
 but it doesn't help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 11, 2010)

You should not remove /var/db/portsnap/* because it contains needed fles like pub.ssl and serverlist*. If you need to start over, only remove /var/db/portsnap/tag and /var/db/portsnap/files/*


----------



## ccc (Sep 11, 2010)

Really strange, I tried again later and now it seems to work.
Perhaps there was a big problem with portsnap server?


----------



## ccc (Sep 13, 2010)

BTW when I'm installing freeBSD from scratch, which package should I choose using sysintall to get /usr/ports?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2010)

Just run [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] on a clean installation to get the ports tree. If you can avoid installing stuff from the CD/DVD, do.


----------



## ccc (Sep 14, 2010)

My question was howto install ports tree from the CD/DVD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2010)

My answer is: avoid that if you possibly can.


----------

